# Wind Rivers -- Green River Lakes



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a post about visiting the Green River Lakes area this past summer on the old DWR forum, and recieved a request to re-post some of the photos here. It's a spectacular area where the headwaters of the Green River emerge. We caught a lot of 14" to 21" lake trout on flies on Upper Green River Lake, averaging 8 to 10 fish per hour generally. Lower Green River Lake had slower action but the fish were heavier, again all lake trout.

Lower Green River Lake looking South









Lower Green River Lake looking West









Lower Green River Lake looking East









The Green River leaving Lower Green River Lake









Some fish porn













































Upper Green River Lake


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thank you. I've been dreaming about the Wind Rivers area and your gorgeous pics just hit the spot.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Thresher, you should submit some pics to an outdoor magazine or something. These are great.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

WOW! :shock: 

Thanks for sharing those. I REALLY need to do a trip to the Wind Rivers. That mountain range has got to be some of the highest quality wilderness in the country outside of Alaska.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

That is a wonderful area. So much to do


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for posting 'em again Thresh !!!   

I remember seeing the first post. Good to see them !


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Now you should post your Boulder Mtn Pics from last year. Those were also spectacular.

I remember when you posted that report someone said you should do calendars. I'd agree.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh man, thanks for posting those pics. I have been thinking a lot about my future trip up there this coming summer. There is nothing like the winds. And I have to echo the other comments about your phots, wow. You do extremly nice work. You actually were able to capture the beauty of that place and do it justice. Thanks for sharing!

Nice fish too, there are some big fish in there.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd like to see more pictures of the Boulders.... thats a place I've dreamed about going but haven't ever been. Friends keep telling me its a must if I ever put together a week for vacation....


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments everyone! FishyG, your avatar receives the official Thresher seal of approval! Nice. I threw a few Boulder photos into a post -- can't wait for Spring!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

threshershark said:


> Thanks for the compliments everyone! FishyG, your avatar receives the official Thresher seal of approval! Nice. I threw a few Boulder photos into a post -- *can't wait for Spring*!


Ditto on the Spring comment !! Good of you to re-post some 'Summertime' pic's !!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Thresher shark, 

These are great! Very good eye!

CJ 

8)


----------

